# Roll or Not to Roll



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

I've got a question about rolling a spring planting with a cultipacker or not? Here's my situation. I'm located in east central Illinois and I planted 15 acres last fall apparently a little too late (late August/early Sept). The winter killed out most of the alfalfa as far as I can tell. I went back in this spring and used a regular drill (not no-till) and mudded in more alfalfa and some cover oats. The field was wet enough that the drill would cut in a little, but not too deep. I was afraid a no till drill would be too heavy and make a total wreck of my wetter sections.

Now here's my question: should I run over the whole field with a cultipacker to help pack the new seed in or just let the rain and the light drilling do what it will? I do have some patchy areas of my previous fall planting coming up so I was afraid to run over everything again and maybe damage what I did get from the fall planting. I'm also concerned with too many trips over the field compacting the soil worse than it might already be.

Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If it's wet I think I would stay out of it.You maybe be doing more harm than good.If you had a litlle cover on the seed you should be fine.It sounds like a few days of rain and might be what you need to get it soaked up and going.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I would also stay off the field. I don't know about your clover oats but it don't take much cover dirt for alfalfa. I am guess you will have a great stand. Nothing makes a good farmer look great than a well timed rain.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

NPRRANCH, I had the same situation as you do. I drilled mine in sod with a regular drill and no presswheels and it has done just fine. I did not run a cultipacker over it. Once I got a couple light rains, it all came up. Good luck. Mike


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

You didn't mention how long ago you planted the alflafa in the thin spots. But, it doesn't matter, since you are too late to do it now. Never roll anything that has been planted a few days - you may injure the little plants that have sprouted. In the late summer, you will be able to see alfalfa plants only 2-3 days after planting. I planted a few thin spots last week, and I looked today and the alfalfa has 2 and 3 leaves on it, and some of it was just on top of hard ground, no rolling done to it.

Rodney


----------

